# Probleme mit LibNoDave und ISO_TCP



## rens (1 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Zum ersten entschuldigung fur das slechtes Deutsch...
Ich brauche ein program zu verarbeiten welchem mit C (oder C++) code direkt datein von SPS lesen kan. Nach etwas suchen habe ich LibNoDave heruntergeladen.

Jetzt functioniere die Beispiele nicht komplet;
testISO_TCP gibt der folgenden console output:

%PATH%>testISO_TCP.exe -w 192.168.0.200
openSocketw.c: bind Socket error: No error
openSocketw.c: Connected to host: 192.168.0.200
IF1 error in daveConnectPLC() step 1. retrying...IF1 error in daveConnectPLC() s
tep 1. retrying...IF1 error in daveConnectPLC() step 1. retrying...Couldn't conn
ect to PLC.
 Please make sure you use the -2 option with a CP243 but not with CPs 343 or 443
.

Und mit einem Helmholz Netlink (lite) adapter functioniert es wohl.
testIBH gibt der folgenden console output:
%PATH%>testibh -w 192.168.0.201
openSocketw.c: bind Socket error: No error
openSocketw.c: Connected to host: 192.168.0.201
ConnectPLC
trying next ID:
PLC FD0: 146176
PLC FD4: 6
PLC FD8: 9
PLC FD12: -427919360.000000
Now we write back these data after incrementing the integers by 1,2 and 3 and th
e float by 1.1.
FD0: 169216
FD4: 8
FD8: 12
FD12: 2.200000
Now disconnecting

Jetzt konnte ich weiter mit programmieren wenn ich den netlink anzeige, aber in wirkliches situation ist keine netlink... Aber vielleicht konnte Ihr mich weiter helfen?

Weiteres information; Test setup
s7-400 rack UR2 (9slots) , ps407, cp 443-1 (1EX10) und cpu 414-2DP
PC mit vista, step 7 5.4 und libnodave 0.8.4.5

CP-karte: 6gk7 443-1EX10-0XE0 auf IP 192.168.0.200
Netlink: Helmholz Netlink lite auf IP 192.168.0.201

Grussen!
Rens.


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2010)

Bekommst du Hardwarezugriff?
Funktioniert der ping fehlerfrei?
Deine Beschreibung deutet darauf hin, dass der CP nicht bzw falsch konfiguriert ist


bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
bei einer S7-400 kann die CPU auch auf anderen Steckplätzen als Slot 2 sitzen.
Wenn du ein PS407 Netzteil hast sitzt die mindestens auf Slot 3.

Probier mal die testISO_TCP mit der zusätzlichen Option 
--slot=3
falls deine CPU in Slot 3 steckt.


----------



## rens (1 Februar 2010)

@Bike
Der ping und s7-online functioniert gut, und der konfiguration ist auch ok, weil Step7 selber da keinen problemen mit hattet und durch dr CP-karte online geht.

@Thomas
Danke, das hatte ich schon versucht aber trotzdem der syntax von testISO_TCP.exe ist ein bischen anderes wie ich gedacht hatte;

testISO_tcp -w 192.168.0.200 --slot=4 get falsch
und
testISO_tcp --slot=4 -w 192.168.0.200 ist richtig

Hier die neuen console output;
%PATH%>testISO_TCP.exe --slot=4 -w 192.168.
0.200
openSocketw.c: bind Socket error: No error
openSocketw.c: Connected to host: 192.168.0.200
Connected.
Trying to read 64 bytes (16 dwords) from data block 1.
failed! (10)
Trying to read 16 bytes from FW0.
FD0: 132096
FD4: 8
FD8: 12
FD12: 2.200000
Now we write back these data after incrementing the first 3 by 1,2,3 and the flo
at by 1.1.
FD0: 132097
FD4: 10
FD8: 15
FD12: 0.000000
Finished.

Gr. Rens


----------



## bike (2 Februar 2010)

Der Fehler kann sein, dass der DB nicht vorhanden ist.

bike


----------

